# Bersa BP380CC Questions



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is the Bersa no one's heard of. I learned it existed today & found one short video of it. If anyone out there has one or knows anything about them let me know. Wondering about reliability & trigger quality mostly. I'm looking for a first pistol for a sister-in-law who's very recoil sensitive. I let her shoot wadcutters out of my Ruger LCR. She didn't do very well & said the trigger was "hard" & it kicked too much. So I'm looking at 380 pistols that aren't too small, light & snappy to hit with. Also looking at the Glock 42 & Ruger LC380 (not LCP) but this is a little bigger & heavier. My local range rents a lot of different guns but not this one. Here's the Bersa link if anyone's curious. https://bersa.eagleimportsinc.com/bersa/lifestyle/concealed-carry/bersabpcc380acp


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bersa quality is hit and miss. 

The LCR is a very lightweight gun, the trigger is heavy and long.

Is she looking for something for home protection or carry or for fun?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gainestruk (Feb 21, 2016)

You might look at Remington RM380, I just bought one last week and it shoots quite a bit softer than Ruger lcp and S/W bodyguard, also it is very easy to rack the slide.
So far with 50 rds 95 grain Remington round nose and 50 rds 88 grain Remington HTP hollow point I have had no failures.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Last time I talked to her she was leaning toward carry, it's been a few weeks but my wife said she wanted to get with me on buying a handgun when she gets time. She had a scare awhile back. A woman started beating on her front door late at night & screaming for help but wouldn't identify herself. So my sister-in-law walks upstairs & looks out the window. A guy was leaning against a truck. The woman walks over, gets in & they drive away. Another time she lived with us & a guy followed her for miles & parked next to her when she arrived at out house. He sat in his car & watched her. She called me on her phone & he drove away as I opened the front door. She gave the police a description of his car but it was too dark to read the plate #. Anyway she can't find the "perfect gun". A 6 ounce gun with 50 rounds that doesn't kick or bang & drops a grizzly with one shot in the foot from 50 yards. I don't think she could hit with something tiny like my Pico or anything with much kick but it has to be somewhat concealable. She likes the simplicity of my LCR. Just doesn't like shooting it. I may have her try them again with the 3 finger grips I just put on them. They do help with muzzle flip, a lot. And I'm shooting tighter groups with them. Also found some "cowboy loads" that might be softer shooting, 125 gr @ 750 fps, unknown barrel length for that velocity. Probably 4". Will try them at the range in about 2 hours.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The BP series has been out for a while. I do not own one, but a number of reviews seems to rate them pretty good. I have owned Bersa products in the past, and never had any issues with them myself.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Would disagree on "hit and miss" quality of Bersa. It is a very underrated firearm. I would seriously consider the Thunder series 380. Quality for the price, heft, and accuracy is remarkable.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

fauxpa46 said:


> Would disagree on "hit and miss" quality of Bersa. It is a very underrated firearm. I would seriously consider the Thunder series 380. Quality for the price, heft, and accuracy is remarkable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Its easy to say that with a limited sample size.

I've had one, and it was fine. The same model you advocate, the Thunder .380.

Others have not been so lucky.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Rented 3 380s. They don't have the Bersa BP380CC & the Thunder was being used so I rented a Glock 42, Remington RM380 & Walther PPK. Almost rented a Walther PK380 but, too many things I didn't like about it so I passed. The RM380; less snappy than my Pico but the trigger was really long & spongy. Walther PPK; fun to shoot, ok trigger, decent accuracy & soft shooting because of the weight. Glock 42; loved it. I shot the smallest groups with it. Soft shooting, trigger was a little gritty but not long or heavy. Fun to shoot. I did have one failure. After about 50+ rounds the slide didn't completely close & it didn't fire. I just pushed it closed & it fired. Not sure how often it got cleaned & lubed. Otherwise no other failures from any of them. I brought along my LCR .38 & shot as well as I did with the Glock 42. I went back & forth between the 2 & they were about even in group size. I'll suggest the Glock 42 & maybe a Ruger LCRx for my sister-in-law. Her call though, she may want to try a dozen different guns, which is probably a good idea for a newbie.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The G42 is a good choice. The .380 is nothing to sneer at in that role and will be more manageable to shoot as well give a quick fluff and buff.

The Walther PPK doesn't have a very good rep in today's market. The DA 1st shot, edginess of the gun make for not a fun shooter.

The RM380 is a remake of the Rohrbaugh R9 that Remjngton bought the rights to. Given their flop with the R51 I would pass on Remington handguns for a bit. 


Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I think Remmy learned a hard lesson with the R51 fiasco, but do believe their RM380 is doing well...in the magazines and in the field.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Bersa Thunder 380, and would recommend it. It has been fail proof through many 1,000's of rounds. It is a fairly easy gun to shoot, with no problems in the recoil department.

No matter what you decide, make sure she handles and shoots your suggested handgun multiple times to be sure she is comfortable with it. 
Might I suggest that you take her to the range where they rent your suggested handgun, then without telling her your suggestion, have her shoot a couple different ones (including your suggested one). Let her make the "blind" decision without your influence. She may gravitate to your suggested because she feels she owes that to you, while she might be more comfortable with something else she has shot. Just a suggestion.

MO


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a couple Thunder 380CC's. They are a full two finger grip size frame so, unlike the Ruger LCP or the Kel Tec P32, you can get two solid fingers on the grip, which helps to disperse the recoil. Also makes it much easier to hang on to if you rapidly fire three, four, five rounds or more. I also have an LCP and find it hard to keep a solid grip on if I shoot more than two shots in succession out of it. It tends to work itself up in my grip and I dont' feel that I am controlling it as well as I can the 380CC. For the most part, they have proven to be problem free however there was a bunch of them made that had bad trigger bar springs, and the springs would occasionally jump out of position under the trigger bar and that would render the gun inoperable. The gun has a Magazine disconnect and the spring involved is part of the issue. It holds the trigger disconnect bar in place when the magazine is inserted, and allows it to drop down when the magazine is removed, thus disabling the trigger. (designed in safety requirement which apparently some states require. Personally I think they are foolish because they add more mechanical components to the gun and allow for more possible failures). If and when that spring jumps out of position, you need to remove the right side grip to put it back in place. The real fix is to send it back to Bersa and they will replace the spring free of charge is you happen to have one of those that had the bad springs. I suspect new ones now probably don't have that problem. This occurred a couple years ago so if you buy a used one, just make sure it functions reliably before you count on it for a carry weapon. I did change the spring on one of mine, but I wouldn't recommend doing it unless you are capable of some level of gunsmithing work. The spring is staked in place to the frame, and replacing it requires staking a new one in place. If that is not done correctly or with adequate support under the frame when you start hitting the stake spot with a punch, you can crack the frame, because it's a cast alloy frame and won't take a lot of hitting on it. Best thing to do if you do end up with one of those is send it back. Bersa will fix it for free. 

just fyi, I use one of mine for my EDC so I do trust it. Have put probably 500+ rounds through it and no problems. It pocket carries great in an appropriate holster. The ability to get a full two finger grip on it also makes it a lot more controllable than the LCP and also helps disperse the recoil. But the main test will be to make sure your wife is comfortable with it and handles it appropriately.


----------



## baughnpawpaw307 (Oct 25, 2021)

RK3369 said:


> I have a couple Thunder 380CC's. They are a full two finger grip size frame so, unlike the Ruger LCP or the Kel Tec P32, you can get two solid fingers on the grip, which helps to disperse the recoil. Also makes it much easier to hang on to if you rapidly fire three, four, five rounds or more. I also have an LCP and find it hard to keep a solid grip on if I shoot more than two shots in succession out of it. It tends to work itself up in my grip and I dont' feel that I am controlling it as well as I can the 380CC. For the most part, they have proven to be problem free however there was a bunch of them made that had bad trigger bar springs, and the springs would occasionally jump out of position under the trigger bar and that would render the gun inoperable. The gun has a Magazine disconnect and the spring involved is part of the issue. It holds the trigger disconnect bar in place when the magazine is inserted, and allows it to drop down when the magazine is removed, thus disabling the trigger. (designed in safety requirement which apparently some states require. Personally I think they are foolish because they add more mechanical components to the gun and allow for more possible failures). If and when that spring jumps out of position, you need to remove the right side grip to put it back in place. The real fix is to send it back to Bersa and they will replace the spring free of charge is you happen to have one of those that had the bad springs. I suspect new ones now probably don't have that problem. This occurred a couple years ago so if you buy a used one, just make sure it functions reliably before you count on it for a carry weapon. I did change the spring on one of mine, but I wouldn't recommend doing it unless you are capable of some level of gunsmithing work. The spring is staked in place to the frame, and replacing it requires staking a new one in place. If that is not done correctly or with adequate support under the frame when you start hitting the stake spot with a punch, you can crack the frame, because it's a cast alloy frame and won't take a lot of hitting on it. Best thing to do if you do end up with one of those is send it back. Bersa will fix it for free.
> 
> just fyi, I use one of mine for my EDC so I do trust it. Have put probably 500+ rounds through it and no problems. It pocket carries great in an appropriate holster. The ability to get a full two finger grip on it also makes it a lot more controllable than the LCP and also helps disperse the recoil. But the main test will be to make sure your wife is comfortable with it and handles it appropriately.


I recently Purchased a Versa BP380 CC. I have yet to fire it, but I can say this:
1. I can not get 8 rounds in it... Haven't tried a loading tool.
2. Getting the first round into the chamber is harder than getting a round into my Desert Eagle in 50ae. wtf and why? 
I would never had purchased it had I known it was so hard to get the first round to load, and I wouldn't recommend a women getting one....for that reason.
PS. When I see a lot of gun reviews I see the reviewer rack the slide like isn't even there... I know I'm old ( closer to 79 than 78 but DAMN....


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm thinking your're talking about a BT 380CC...because mine do not have that issue-
THEN I realize you said BP-CC not BT-CC...okay- I have never handled a BP- so not familiar with it at all.


----------

